# Bad Odor



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

For the last couple weekends we have a bad odor comming from under the sink in our 2011 321 frl. it does come and go its not constant. i have replaced the vent under sink but that has made no difference. Are these also vented through the roof? Please help


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A question. Have you used the trailer lately or did you just get it out for the season? One possibility is that the water in your p-trap has evaporated which is letting the gas from the grey tank seep into the trailer. That would also mean that your grey tank stinks and that you may need to deodorize or flush it out.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No. weve been camping for 5 weekends straight of which 2 were for 5 nights long weekends


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

having same issue in our new 2012 Cougar. We are hooked up to sewer at seasonal site but I have to keep galley valve closed or it's smellsville. Weird huh? if left open to drain continously it smells, so I keep it closed and used deodorizer. Will be addressed after the season when it goes to dealer.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Any chance you have a dead mouse? It's a common area to have they come in. Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. The kitchen sink is not vented through the roof, but only via the vent thingy mounted on the drain pipe inside the cabinet (at least on our 301BQ). Not sure if that vent has any kind of one-way valve or not, but the stink didn't go away until we used some deodorizer tabs and emptied the front gray tank.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No dead mouse, or anything else. i have 321 frl i removed all drawers and all chemicals under sink and cleaned real good with a mixture of bleach water i will let you know the results when i go back on Thursday.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We used to have the same problem. I now flush my grey tank and add a few gallons of water with deodorizer tabs at the end of every trip. So far so good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the vacuum break was replaced under the sink then look lower to where the drain goes through the floor. Grey water can really stink, see if the smell is coming up from below the floor.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine was stinking this weekend too. It had been really hot over the past few weeks though. I poured a couple of the small liquid toilet chemical bottles down the sink, but didnt seem to help much. bought a large bottle of clorox and poured it down the sink and then filled up the grey tank (we were on hookups) and let it sit for a while. That took care of it. The stink comes out of the vacuum break just past the P trap. If you dont watch your gray tank level, water will come out of there also which is nice...


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

what would happen if i replaced the one way trap with a cap


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

outbackmac said:


> what would happen if i replaced the one way trap with a cap


The sink may "burp" and not drain properly ... If you have a double sink it may not be as bad as if you only have a single sink. Easy to try and see, but the air in the pipe from the trap to the tank has to go somewhere ...


----------

